# Bridge rubble out of orange beach



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

We dove the bridge rubble this weekend out of orange beach for the first time. It wasn't but about 12 miles off shore and we were on a anchor trip. Two forum members lost an anchor there within about a week and we went to go salvage something. I can tell you this, that spot is huge. I swam around so long I got tired of swimming. Only found one old anchor that was stuck and found what seem to be a ton of anchor lines that went into the sand as if they were covered up. Anybody dive this regularly. We didn't find no lead weights , anchors, or fish. We figured it would have been covered up with all three. I did smoke three lion fish though, a flounder, trigger, Abd brother got a scamp and almaco. Again it was a great dive. Does this spot get hit hard diving?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I used to dive it semi frequently but haven't in years. The Zekes boat back then kept it vacuumed. i had(have) an unpublished piece of it 1/2 mile east of it. i don't have the gas but if the lpran would help you let me know


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

is this the one around 16miles sw from pcola pass if so we did pretty well about this time last summer fishing it if not disregard this post


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

The Big Cattle boats from Orange Beach marina ( America II and Tropical Winds ) have ruined the area. America II has 50- 60 lines going down on it , just raped the place.. We used to do well there 2 years ago , now I don't waste my time going there ,just past by or catch bait , and that's gettin slim


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

the AMERICAII has brought me grief a number of times. I guess they are too lazy or too stupid to deploy their own reefs like the other quality charters out of Orange Beach. On a public spot he will run up on u, crowd u and blow desel fumes on u. There seems to be at least one of these lowlife type people everywhere u go. church, ur neighborhood, walmart etc.

wish I had a solution.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

countryjwh said:


> We dove the bridge rubble this weekend out of orange beach for the first time. It wasn't but about 12 miles off shore


There are several areas of the bridge rubble out there, like 4 or 5.
You may know that already, but I just wanted to make sure.


----------

